# Just had to try it. Wow, what a difference!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

After setting up my SVS PB13 Ultra in the theater room back in May of this year. I moved my A/D/S ms3u sub to my living room system. I had never given it much thought as to how large my theater space was (4440 sq ft) and how hard the Ultra would be working to fill the space. 
I decided to bring the ms3u back down and give it a try stacked on top of my Ultra, After several hrs of fiddling with the settings on my subs including the phase I was shocked at how much of a difference it made. :hsd:

We watched the new Prince Caspian movie on Blu and was literally blown away with the added depth our system had. My wife even commented as to how much more deep bass there was and she had no idea I had moved the sub back down.

The A/D/S is no slouch either but still much smaller than the ultra. The A/D/S is only a 10" long excursion with a very unique enclosure with a ported bandpass design. The frequency response is 19-100Hz with a liberally rated 150watts of power was always a great sub and worked really well in our old townhouse before we moved to the house we are now in.

I think I will leave it this way and just use the old Yamaha YST FSW100 that I had laying around to do duty in the living room system.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Did you try DTS also? Now that I have a pre/pro I can send fullrange duty to it and apply a crossover to output the subwoofer out of that, then I could use the LFE output of my DVD player to power some other subs possibly or use some I have. You are saying it works because they are co-located and in phase? What is it about the phase that needed adjusting was it the mains or the subs? Did you adjust the phase because of the response not matching and was there some comprimise to the midbass?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds like you need another SVS PB13 Ultra. Just think, Tony, a matching pair! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was finding that if I left both subs phase set to "0" there was noticeable cancellation of the lower octaves (20-30Hz) at the listening position. I left the ultra at "0" and slowly turned the phase on the ADS while sending a test tone and a sweep tone. I found the best response was when I had the phase set all the way to "180".
I really need to get some time and try out REW I just dont have enough time in a day to do so and its rarely quiet enough in the house with our 5 daughters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Sounds like you need another SVS PB13 Ultra. Just think, Tony, a matching pair! :bigsmile:


I Wish! My wife has already stated very clearly "not a chance" and Im actually fine with that.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I was :explode: when I accedently wired one of my subs 180. It was right after installing some traps on my door so I thought I may have really messed up the room. I decided to do a nearfield of each sub, then I noticed one measured way different, and I had the wires in reverse. Might try to do a nearfield of them see what that is like, then measure them each nearfield with both on at the same time to see what it is happening.:T


----------

